
Comparisons of powerful API testing tools - pytlesk4
http://apitesting.bigstickcarpet.com/
======
mansilladev
A bit old school, but there's also Soap UI from Smartbear -- I know, horrible
name, but you can test REST APIs as well.
[https://smartbear.com/product/ready-
api/soapui/overview/](https://smartbear.com/product/ready-
api/soapui/overview/)

There's also Runscope (I used to work there) -- recently acquired by CA.
[https://www.runscope.com](https://www.runscope.com)

------
horsesneezes
Awesome list of testing tools, had no idea Stoplight had a test product. Crazy
how much faster prism is.

